# Cimeira de Copenhaga sobre alterações climáticas



## Gerofil (7 Dez 2009 às 12:56)

*Filme sobre consequência das alterações climáticas marca início dos trabalhos em Copenhaga *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NVGGgncVq-4&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Please help the world - COP15 opening film[/ame]

Em Copenhaga já começaram os trabalhos da maior conferência de toda a história sobre o clima. Na abertura os milhares de participantes de 192 países assistiram a um filme que mostrou as consequências catastróficas do aquecimento do planeta. 
O filme mostra uma criança a dormir tranquilamente numa cama abraçada a um urso de peluche branco, mas quando acorda a menina está no meio de um deserto sob um sol abrasador. Logo depois aparecem ondas gigantes, descontroladas, cortadas no filme pelas imagens de Desmond Tutu e de Ban Ki-Moon, que apelam a todos os líderes para que seja alcançado um acordo em Copenhaga, a única forma de evitar que o filme se torne numa inevitável realidade.
No discurso de abertura o primeiro-ministro dinamarquês, Lars Rasmussen, considerou mesmo que esta conferência é depositária das «esperanças da humanidade», desafiando os 192 chefes de Estado e de Governo presentes na cimeira a conseguirem um acordo justo, aceitável para todos mas que seja acima de tudo eficaz e operacional. 
Em Copenhaga discursou também o Nobel Rajendra Pachauri, presidente do painel intergovernamental para as alterações climáticas, que previu que se não for alcançado um compromisso sério, o caos climático vai traduzir-se em centenas de milhões de refugiados. Também o responsável da ONU pelo clima sublinhou que esta conferência só vai ser um sucesso se começarem imediatamente a ser tomadas medidas que sejam exequiveis. Yvo de Boer lembrou ainda que os países em desenvolvimento esperam desesperadamente por acções rápidas e por linhas de orientação concretas.

Fonte: TSF


----------



## irpsit (7 Dez 2009 às 15:52)

Apesar o simbólico, as mudanças climáticas nunca serão assim. Aliás a cena da cheia parece-me mais hollywood que outra coisa.
No entanto, as mudanças devem ser agonizantes lentas, enquanto o clima vai degradando e a civilização provavelmente sofrendo uma série de mini-colapsos ou mini-crises (se é que não há nenhuma guerra causada pelos recursos)

Para mim uma solução vital e que nunca se fala seria a reflorestação massiva de parte das florestas temperadas e tropcais que foram devastadas.
Fala-se muito de reduzir as emissões, mas para mim mais importante ainda seria inverter a destruição dos pulmões planetários.



Gerofil disse:


> *Filme sobre consequência das alterações climáticas marca início dos trabalhos em Copenhaga *
> 
> YouTube- Please help the world - COP15 opening film
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2009 às 23:32)

*Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas (Copenhaga)*

*Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas arranca hoje *

Delegações de 192 países iniciam hoje, em Copenhaga, os trabalhos para tentar chegar acordo sobre as bases de um novo acordo climático que permita reduzir as emissões poluentes, mas são poucos os que parecem acreditar que desta cimeira saiam entendimentos vinculativos

Quase doze anos depois da assinatura do Protocolo de Quioto, em 1997, que estabeleceu metas para inverter as emissões de gases com efeito de estufa (GEE), cabe agora às delegações de 192 países, reunidos até 18 de Dezembro em Copenhaga, juntarem esforços para conseguir aprovar o texto de um acordo legalmente vinculativo que concretize os objectivos necessários para assegurar que o aquecimento global não será superior a dois graus centígrados em relação à era pré-industrial.

Apesar de se terem alcançado avanços significativos nas negociações para reforçar as acções contra as alterações climáticas desde que foram iniciadas em Bali, em 2007, pelas 192 partes da Convenção-Quadro da ONU sobre as Alterações Climáticas, são poucos os que esperam que de Copenhaga saia um texto ambicioso e vinculativo, mas apenas um acordo político minimalista.

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Dez 2009 às 23:36)

*Re: Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas (Copenhaga)*

*Durão Barroso exclui tratado em Copenhaga mas admite acordo*

O presidente da Comissão Europeia, José Manuel Durão Barroso, considerou hoje não ser previsível a assinatura de um tratado na Cimeira de Copenhaga sobre as alterações climáticas mas admitiu a possibilidade de um acordo

«Creio que não haverá tratado em Copenhaga, não é possível, não foi preparado, alguns dos nossos parceiros não estão preparados», declarou em resposta a uma pergunta, à cadeia de televisão francesa Canal +.

«O que nós tentamos ter agora, é um acordo que depois vamos pôr em termos de lei para que se torne um tratado», acrescentou o presidente da Comissão que falava em francês.

«Creio que ainda é possível chegar a um acordo em Copenhaga», prosseguiu, evocando «um acordo sobre os grandes elementos, nomeadamente a limitação dos gases com efeito de estufa para os países mais industrializados, e também algumas contribuições financeiras para ajudar os países em vias de desenvolvimento a adaptarem-se a esta ameaça».

«É preciso alcançar um acordo e a Europa deu o exemplo», sublinhou Barroso.

«Somos os únicos que adoptámos na lei, não apenas nas declarações políticas (…) a limitação de 20 por cento até 2020 [dos gases com efeito de estufa]», concluiu Barroso que estará presente no final da Cimeira, com os diferentes chefes de Estado ou de governo.

Os 27 já se comprometeram a reduzir as emissões em 20 por cento até 2020, em relação ao níveis de 1990, meta que podem alargar para 30 por cento se outros países industrializados realizarem «esforços comparáveis».

Representantes de 192 países estão reunidos em Copenhaga, entre hoje e 18 de Dezembro, para concluir um acordo que deve entrar em vigor antes de expirar o Protocolo de Quioto, em Janeiro de 2013, para travar de forma vinculativa as emissões de dióxido de carbono.

Mais de uma centena chefes de Estado e de Governo, incluindo o primeiro-ministro português, José Sócrates, confirmaram já a sua presença em Copenhaga, na recta final desta conferência convocada pelas Nações Unidas.

Lusa / SOL 

Ainda mal começou a cimeira já há "gente" que vai pra lá renegada em assumir/comprometer o que quer que seja


----------



## Gerofil (8 Dez 2009 às 00:03)

_"Le sommet de Copenhague qui aura lieu du 7 au 18 décembre 2009 s’annonce déjà comme historique, probablement même comme l’événement le plus important de la décennie pour l’environnement. C’est à cette occasion que se jouera “l’après-Kyoto”. L’ensemble de la fondation GoodPlanet s’y rendra pour présenter ses projets et œuvrer de concert à la lutte contre le changement climatique avec les autres ONG sur place. Toute notre équipe sera mobilisée pour installer au sein de la cinémathèque de la ville un espace de projection et de débat ouvert à toutes les ONG qui pourront s’y retrouver, montrer leurs films et s’exprimer face au public. Nous y présenterons également notre film “6 milliards d’Autres – changement climatique” et vous ferons suivre en direct l’actualité et les rebondissements de ce rendez-vous crucial pour le climat. Pour plus d’informations ou pour nous proposer vos films, écrivez-nous à communication@goodplanet.org"_

Fondation GoodPlanet: http://www.goodplanet.org/

HOME, um filme de Yann Arthus-Bertrand: http://www.youtube.com/homeprojectES


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 13:52)

*Re: Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas (Copenhaga)*

*Copenhaga: Temperatura em Portugal já aumentou 1,2 graus desde 1930 - Instituto Meteorologia*

Portugal aqueceu 1,2 graus nas últimas décadas e vive fenómenos extremos como chuvadas intensas, ondas de calor e vagas de frio prolongadas. O Instituto de Meteorologia monitoriza este tempo e procura antecipar-se ao futuro catastrófico que estará para chegar.

"Os fenómenos extremos podem vir a ter frequência maior do que no passado. Estamos a bater recordes sucessivos de verões mais quentes, ondas de calor mais prolongadas. Nos últimos 30 anos houve uma curva ascendente nas temperaturas médias", alerta Adérito Serrão, presidente do Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).

A temperatura média em Portugal subiu 1,2 graus desde 1930. Antes disso demorara um século para aumentar 0,8 graus. Esta diferença "significativa" explica-se em grande parte pela revolução industrial, que trouxe alterações nas emissões de dióxido de carbono, acrescenta o especialista.

Lusa

(...)vive fenómenos extremos como chuvadas intensas, ondas de calor e vagas de frio prolongadas.

Dá ideia que são as vagas de frio que são prolongadas e não as de calor


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2009 às 21:11)

*Re: Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas (Copenhaga)*

*Texto que põe fim ao princípio de Quioto lança confusão em Copenhaga*

Os países participantes na conferência do clima em Copenhaga poderão vir a assinar um acordo que abandona o princípio do protocolo de Quioto. À TSF, Francisco Ferreira, da Quercus, disse que as primeiras reacções ao texto provocaram protestos.

No segundo dia de trabalhos na conferência foi lançada a confusão com um projecto de texto dinamarquês que circula nos corredores da cimeira e que pode ameaçar o êxito das negociações sobre o clima.

O documento, a que jornal The Guardian teve acesso, dá mais poder aos países ricos e remete as Nações Unidas para um lugar secundário nas futuras negociações sobre alterações climáticas.

O texto estabelece limites diferentes para as emissões de carbono per capita de países desenvolvidos e em desenvolvimento até 2050.

De acordo com o documento, às populações que vivem nos países mais ricos vai ser permitido emitir mais gases, quase do dobro do que estava previsto, fixando o limite nas 2.65 toneladas.
Já os países em desenvolvimento só vão poder emitir 1.44 toneladas de carbono por pessoa.

O documento, conhecido por texto dinamarquês, abandona assim o princípio do Protocolo de Quioto, em que as nações ricas, responsáveis pela maior parte das emissões de dióxido de carbono, assumiam a liderança no combate ao efeito de estufa, enquanto as nações mais pobres não eram obrigados a agir.

A proposta prevê ainda a criação de uma nova categoria dentro dos países pobres, que vai passar a chamar-se “os mais Vulneráveis”.

Neste acordo, as Nações Unidas são remetidas para um lugar secundário nas futuras negociações sobre alterações climáticas, enquanto que ao Banco Mundial é atribuída a responsabilidade de financiar o combate às alterações climáticas.

Ouvido pela TSF, Francisco Ferreira, da Quercus, presente em Copenhaga, disse que o texto surpreendeu «muitos delegados», já que metas como a traçada para 2050 normalmente só seriam de esperar no final da segunda semana e não no segundo dia da conferência.

«Chegou a haver uma pequena manifestação da parte dos delegados africanos como forma de protesto», por se sentirem descriminados não só pelas emissões, também também «em relação ao facto de os países desenvolvidos continuarem com muitas reticências em relação ao financiamento», acrescentou o ambientalista.

TSF

Eu até queria colocar apenas a notícia mas não resisto em comentar, a notícia é totalmente clara em ligar a política e o clima, o clima é apenas um _juguete_ nas mãos dos mais ricos para fazer os mais "pobres" cumprir coisas que não conseguem, se eu já achava que era assim com Quioto agora ainda tenho mais a certeza que será assim com Copenhaga, os mais "pobres" têm que cumprir e confinar-se ao seu lugar e manterem-se como estão  isto é altamente irracional e evidencia a lei do mais forte.

Este texto só vem reforçar o que eu disse.

_África – talvez o continente mais vulnerável às alterações climáticas, com cheias e secas que já são sintomas de uma mudança que vem para ficar, em muitos países onde cada habitante emite menos de uma tonelada de dióxido de carbono (menos oito vezes que em Portugal).

A raiva de muitos delegados que hoje se manifestaram ao fim da tarde no interior do Bella Center era bem legítima – sem financiamento, sem capacitação, sem o devido apoio dos países desenvolvidos, que não enriqueça ainda mais alguns indivíduos do continente mas apoie a maioria da população, África sofrerá ainda mais com este problema ambiental… e não merece. _

http://copenhaga.blogs.sapo.pt/23593.html


----------



## Skizzo (8 Dez 2009 às 21:56)

*Re: Cimeira da ONU sobre alterações climáticas (Copenhaga)*



Mário Barros disse:


> *Copenhaga: Temperatura em Portugal já aumentou 1,2 graus desde 1930 - Instituto Meteorologia*



Até que não é muito. Falam de aumentos de 5ºC até 2080, parece-me totalmente exagerado. Em 80 anos só subiu 1,2ºC, duvido que nos próximos 70 anos subam 5ºC


----------



## N_Fig (9 Dez 2009 às 12:40)

Gerofil disse:


> *Filme sobre consequência das alterações climáticas marca início dos trabalhos em Copenhaga *
> 
> YouTube- Please help the world - COP15 opening film
> 
> ...



O filme é simplesmente apocalíptico e "hollyoodesco"...


----------



## vitamos (9 Dez 2009 às 13:02)

N_Fig disse:


> O filme é simplesmente apocalíptico e "hollyoodesco"...



Absolutamente de acordo... 
Mas num âmbito mais abrangente da discussão eu até agradeço os exageros, os apocalipses, as visões trágicas... É que independentemente das questões do aquecimento global, do climategate, do IPCC, das questões políticas, dos crentes, cépticos, moderados e coiso e tal, uma dramatização poderá (eventualmente) levar a acordos que, acima de tudo, sejam benéficos do ponto de vista ambiental.
E pondo aqui um nadinha de lado a questão da meteorologia e clima... É certo que quanto melhor tratarmos o planeta, melhor futuro teremos para nós e gerações vindouras.


----------



## Rui Sousa (10 Dez 2009 às 11:57)

vitamos disse:


> uma dramatização poderá (eventualmente) levar a acordos que, acima de tudo, sejam benéficos do ponto de vista ambiental.



Se pusermos a ética de parte e aceitarmos a demogagia como um uma forma correcta de resolver problemas, então a dramatização será uma coisa boa 

Referência: http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=demagogo

Eu acho que podemos fazer melhor que isso, este é "dark side of the force", esta é uma forma de agir contrária à democracia, à transparência e à verdade.

Os dados existem, as investigações existem, a democracia também existe. Se acharmos que os nossos objectivos são mais importantes que a democracia, e que a dramatização é um bom recurso para levar outros a pensarem como nós, estamos a violar os princípios democráticos e a entrar numa sociedade tirânica e onde a manipulação é aceite. Acho isso inaceitável.

Desculpem a incursão na filosofia, mas acho que os principios fundamentais da nossa sociedade devem ser defendidos sempre e em qualquer fórum.


----------



## N_Fig (10 Dez 2009 às 14:49)

Rui Sousa disse:


> Se pusermos a ética de parte e aceitarmos a demogagia como um uma forma correcta de resolver problemas, então a dramatização será uma coisa boa
> 
> Referência: http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=demagogo
> 
> ...



Apoiado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Dez 2009 às 18:38)

*Copenhaga: Presidente cubano dá como facto consumado fracasso da cimeira*

O presidente cubano, Raul Castro, deu hoje como facto consumado o fracasso da cimeira sobre o clima da ONU em Copenhada quando falava na inauguração da cimeira da Aliança Bolivariana (ALBA).

Referindo-se à cimeira de Copenhaga, Raul Castro declarou que "já se sabe que não haverá acordo" e que terminará nos próximos dias com uma simples declaração política.

O mandatário anfitrião da cimeira da ALBA, a decorrer em Havana, lamentou a ausência do deposto governante hondurenho Manuel Zelaya no encontro e criticou os Estados Unidos, considerando que Washington continua a considerar a América Latina como o seu pátio das traseiras e quer continuar a dominar a região "a qualquer preço". 

Lusa


----------



## Gerofil (16 Dez 2009 às 14:00)

*COP15: Hedegaard demitiu-se da presidência da Cimeira*

Connie Hedegaard, que presidia a cimeira do Clima de Copenhaga, demitiu-se do cargo sendo substituida pelo primeiro-ministro dinamarquês Lars Loekke Rasmussen. Connie Hedegaard, apresentou esta manhã a sua demissão no plenário da cimeira de Copenhaga assegurando que se trata de uma mera questão de procedimento e que será substituída pelo primeiro-ministro dinamarquês. «Com tantos chefes de Estado e de Governo a chegar, é apropriado que seja o primeiro-ministro da Dinamarca a presidir», justificou Hedegaard, «Contudo, o primeiro-ministro nomeou-me como sua representante especial e, assim, vou continuar a negociar... com os meus colegas», acrescentou. 
Embora não tenha sido apresentada nenhuma razão institucional para a demissão, Hedegaard, tem sido criticada pela forma como presidia os trabalhos, sendo as vozes mais críticas as dos países em desenvolvimento, que a acusam de favorecer os países ricos nas negociações e de uma uma «falta de transparência» por ter organizado, no fim-de-semana passado, reuniões ministeriais restritas numa altura em que a maioria dos ministros ainda não tinha chegado a Copenhaga.
A maior parte dos líderes mundiais apenas chegam amanhã, altura em que a maior parte dos dossiers devem permanecer em aberto 

Jornal Digital PNN Portuguese News Network


----------



## rijo (18 Dez 2009 às 17:50)

Foto do rascunho do acordo (AP):







Parece que a revolução energética vai ser a doer. 

Isto porque Copenhaga parece que vai falhar. Já se vai no 3º rascunho no último dia da cimeira...

O rascunho até agora em discussão acorda que os países ricos reduzam as emissões em 80% até 2050. Já os países pobres devem cortar as emissões em 15 a 30%. (Fonte @AP_ClimatePool)


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 01:51)

*Acordo frustrante em Copenhaga*

O mundo falhou um acordo ambicioso na Cimeira do clima.

Em cima da mesa estava uma meta de redução de emissões de 50% até 2050, com um esforço calculado em 80% para os países mais desenvolvidos. Algo que afasta quaisquer restrições para 2020 bem como a promessa de se tornar vinculativo e obrigatório no decorrer de 2010, dentro de seis meses ou um ano.

Até o objectivo de fixar 2020 como ‘pico' das emissões globais, o que para os cientistas é fundamental para fazer com que a temperatura do planeta não aumente 2 graus, foi colocado de lado, fixando-se ao invés um rendez-vous em 2016 para estudar a possibilidade de estabelecer 1,5 graus como tecto máximo.

Não é o suficiente para combater as alterações climáticas mas é um primeiro passo, dizem fontes dos EUA, citadas pelas agências. A confirmar-se é um passo atrás face ao que os europeus procuravam, motivo pelo qual a UE chegou a ponderar ontem ‘saltar fora'.

DE

The End


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Dez 2009 às 15:02)

*Acordo insuficiente em Copenhaga evita fracasso total da Cimeira do Clima*

A Cimeira do Clima terminou esta manhã com sabor a fracasso. A conferência de Copenhaga foi "salva" pela validação do acordo, não vinculativo, alcançado por três dezenas de países industrializados e emergentes, onde se destacam os Estados Unidos e a China. Aquém das expectativas, "é uma etapa essencial", disse o secretário-geral da ONU.

A decisão foi tomada depois de uma sessão plenária que durou toda a noite, em que um pequeno grupo de países tentou bloquear o acordo por não conter alvos específicos para as reduções das emissões de dióxido de carbono.

Após um intervalo, já de manhã, o presidente da conferência anunciou a opção de "tomar nota" do acordo, em vez da aprovação formal do documento. 

Segundo os analistas, este procedimento abre caminho a que o acordo se torne operacional na prática mesmo sem ter sido formalmente aprovado pela conferência.

"O articulado é suficientemente forte para que ele se torne operacional", disse John Hay, porta-voz da convenção sobre as alterações climáticas da ONU.

Vários países em desenvolvimento, entre os quais a Bolívia, Cuba, Sudão e Venezuela, protestaram com veemência contra o acordo, considerando-o inaceitável por não prever alvos específicos para a redução das emissões de carbono.

É por consenso que as decisões são tomadas nas negociações da ONU sobre esta matéria.

"Uma etapa essencial", diz Ban Ki-moon

Numa primeira reacção, o secretário-geral da ONU, Ban Ki-moon, considerou que a validação do acordo pela conferência constitui uma primeira "etapa essencial", embora tenha ficado aquém da satisfação de todas as expectativas. "Não é porventura tudo o que esperávamos, mas esta decisão da conferência das partes é uma etapa essencial", declarou aos jornalistas.

Por seu lado, o primeiro-ministro dinamarquês, Lars Loekke Rasmussen, que presidiu à conferência, disse que o seu país se podia considerar "orgulhoso" do resultado alcançado. "Fizemos a diferença, a Dinamarca pode estar orgulhosa" por ter conseguido "construir uma ponte histórica entre as partes nas negociações".

"Não creio que se possam encontrar exemplos na história em que, numa mesma sala, se tenha visto presidentes dos EUA, Brasil, África do Sul, Índia e chefes de Estado europeus e das pequenas ilhas mais ameaçadas pelo aquecimento do clima, fazerem um trabalho de grupo", sublinhou.

O objectivo traçado pelo acordo é limitar o aquecimento planetário a dois graus em relação aos níveis pré-industriais.

Prevê também um montante de 30 mil milhões de dólares a curto prazo (para 2010, 2011 e 2012), depois um aumento até 100 mil milhões de dólares até 2020, destinado aos países mais vulneráveis para os ajudar a adaptar-se aos impactos do desregulamento climático.

Com Lusa


----------



## irpsit (20 Dez 2009 às 13:46)

Eu acho que estes políticos gostam muito de escrever tratados e muita papelada, mas depois sem qualquer realismo ou manifestação prática. Estão tão longe da realidade! Só vêm números e teoria!

Vai ser papel para agradar aos protestos públicos, mas a não ser que se metade das fábricas, aviões, carros, como é que eles esperam uma redução de 50 ou até 80% de CO2?

Eu acho que a civilização colapsa (pelo menos parcialmente) antes de haver essa mudança.


----------

